#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  HAND GUNS

## Mozzbie47

What are the legal rights or wrongs for a Thai national with a permit to carry a hand gun in Thailand.

----------


## Necron99

> What are the legal rights or wrongs for a Thai national with a permit to carry a hand gun in Thailand.


You're probabaly going to have to be more specific.
Do you mean literally carry? Or a permit to own?

----------


## thehighlander959

A guy in my village bought an old Colt 45 from a Policeman in Korat. He had a licence  to own a gun as far as I knew. However he was in the local Police Sergeant Major,s restaurant when the Cops wife noticed he was carrying. Two minutes later the Police Sergeant M

----------


## thehighlander959

and another two Cops arrested him at gunpoint for carrying a weapon in public.

----------


## FailSafe

Ownership permits are no big deal (as long as you have the money to buy a licensed gun) but carry permits are very difficult to get- you'll need connections and a very good reason.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Speaking PI, not LOS, but there are also tons of fake permits around. Be very careful where you obtain one. Flippers now have it all computerized (hard to believe, but true). My driver and I both got braced by the coppers a week or so ago. Cops took both our licenses, and permits for concealed carry, back to the local station and ran a computer check. All valid. They then checked the serial numbers of the guns against the permits. Again all good. They then counted rounds of ammunition (limit of 50 per weapon). Again all good. And off we went. Very polite and professional. With the new computerized system, folks with bogus permits are screwed.

----------


## phunphin

Generally only city officials or polititions and wealthy bussiness persons are legally allowed to carry (in their cars) hand guns.
you would have to be a cop or a crim to carry on your person.

My father inlaw has a permitt to carry , but only in the car.

----------


## fryatuck

Saw a Thai guy last month, walking down Khao San Road, had a gun in a holster around his waist. He wasn't in any sort of uniform. The gun looked real, but I am not an expert, didn't want to ask or wait to find out, so I hit Gullivers and had a few beers...

----------


## Rural Surin

> Ownership permits are no big deal (as long as you have the money to buy a licensed gun) but carry permits are very difficult to get- you'll need connections and a very good reason.


Every average Thai citizen that I know who harbour a gun or two, couldn't be bothered to go through the motions of officialdom and registration as such...

You'll find that any permit laws are rarely enforced unless there is an incedent.

The everyday sort of individual is not a danger to society.
What is a threat are the emotionally-challenged, addled-brained monkeys that pass as law enforcers/police....

----------


## Gerbil

Generally, ownership permit allows you to transport the gun unloaded in a gun case/holdall in your car between your home and a shooting range (or other place where you have a valid reason to be with a weapon). 

Carry permits, exist but are rarely granted unless you are a VIP. So rare that most cops here would shoot first before asking if you have one.

----------


## shaggersback

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_firearm-related_death_rate


Been done to death but interesting. 

I would like a shottie as ill be in the sticks next year and would like one for home security. The Gfs old man doesnt own a gun which surprised me as he was poo yai baan for four years and his wife is a money lender.

Im a bit worried the gf might blow me away one day as shes got quite the temper.
  Any idea what a s/barrel shottie is worth ?

----------


## Necron99

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_firearm-related_death_rate
> 
> 
> Been done to death but interesting. 
> 
> I would like a shottie as ill be in the sticks next year and would like one for home security. The Gfs old man doesnt own a gun which surprised me as he was poo yai baan for four years and his wife is a money lender.
> 
> Im a bit worried the gf might blow me away one day as shes got quite the temper.
> Any idea what a s/barrel shottie is worth ?


Take the US price and triple or quadruple it and you won't be far wrong..

----------


## DrAndy

Chinese ones are cheap

----------


## VocalNeal

> Saw a Thai guy last month, walking down Khao San Road, had a gun in a holster around his waist. He wasn't in any sort of uniform.


Policeman. Ever tried to spot a pliceman on Patpong or Soi 4. 

Hint: Grey hair (George Peppard) and a gun.

----------


## Submaniac

> Chinese ones are cheap


Not in Thailand after taxes.  It's like the cars, multiply it by 300% taxes.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> Chinese ones are cheap
> 
> 
> Not in Thailand after taxes.  It's like the cars, multiply it by 300% taxes.


Chinese handguns are cheaper in the Philippines. US - about 150/200% mark-up; Chinese - about 100% mark-up. Almost all of the Chinese handguns are either .38 revolvers, used by the zillions of guards, or .45 copies of the 1911. The .38's are pretty poor quality - the .45's a bit better. Both suck for the price you pay.

----------


## Submaniac

^^
The norinco .45's are actually one of the best .45's available; they used forged frames and are the good base for a custom racegun.  Unfortunately all Norincos have been banned from importation into the United States.

----------


## FailSafe

The wife's Glock 19 was nearly 90K with all the paperwork and bullshit factored in- that's ~USD3K- it would have been $500 in the States.

And fuck cheap Chinese shit- if you have a gun and need to use it, you want to be absolutely sure it will go 'bang' when you pull the trigger- if you don't value your life, then buy a cheaply-made gun.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> ^^
> The norinco .45's are actually one of the best .45's available; they used forged frames and are the good base for a custom racegun.  Unfortunately all Norincos have been banned from importation into the United States.


The frame isn't bad - the rest is just ok. See loads of them here; in fact, my driver has one. Lots of cops and military get them because they are relatively cheap, and they can get them tricked out here for almost nothing other than cost of parts as armorers are a peso a dozen.

^Glocks are no longer for sale in gun shops in the PI. Private sales of new Glock 19's range from about $1200 (probably what he paid for it) up to $2,000 (supply and demand gouging).

----------


## dirtydog

> Chinese ones are cheap





> Not in Thailand after taxes. It's like the cars, multiply it by 300% taxes.


Tax rate is most likely the same for Chinese guns as American guns in Thailand, Glocks are bloody expensive everywhere, Colt etc are more expensive than the cheap Chinese junk guns that are for sale here regardless of which country you buy them in.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Chinese ones are cheap


Paki guns are cheaper....and amazingly enough, of a better quality.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Glocks are bloody expensive everywhere,


Hardly. Glock-19's, a very high quality handgun, average out at less than $500 in the US, with two to three magazines thrown in. If you shop around a bit, you can find them for around $450.

----------


## nevets

I have 4 dogs and a machete that will have to do . :Smile:

----------


## Submaniac

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
>   Glocks are bloody expensive everywhere,
> 
> 
> Hardly. Glock-19's, a very high quality handgun, average out at less than $500 in the US, with two to three magazines thrown in. If you shop around a bit, you can find them for around $450.


Glocks are very reliable, indestructible handguns.  The AK-47 of handguns; no matter what you do with it (throw it in mud) it will still fire.  High quality? Yes. For what it is.  Of course when I think of high quality I think of Sig Sauer, or a Kimber...but that's just me.   And the Glocks are only mid priced guns in the states at around $500.  The Kimbers are over a grand.

P.S. If anyone knows anyone in Thai government who can get me a license to manufacture firearms in Thailand, I will cut you a smokin' deal on a gun.

----------


## FailSafe

^

I've still got a Sig 226 in my dad's safe in the States- it never jammed with over 1K rounds through (even shitty range ammo- it would feed everything)- it's about twice what a decent Glock costs, so I would guess it to be over 150K in LOS (I don't remember seeing one in the shop).

My FIL has a Wilson Ultralight (in 9mm- it would ideally be in .45 of course, but it's really high-quailty)- I don't know what he paid, but it's a $3500 gun in the States- he hadn't even taken it out of the case for a couple of years until he showed it to me- I'm trying to convince him to gift it to the wife... :Wink:

----------


## Mr Earl

A while back just for yucks I bought a brand new Romanian / Califonianized version of an AK47. Was just semi-auto with a 10 rpund magazine. I got it off one of those gun auctions for just $125usd. I still got it stashed away and it shoots better than my buddy's Russian made AK. It probably only costs $50 to manufacture said AK.

----------


## Bettyboo

Americans and your guns, fuk me you're all insane (not you, Davis, the others...  :Smile: ).

If I had a gun, I think I'd get drunk and shoot someone(s); & I'm relatively sane(ish); I just can't see how a gun culture can be of benefit to society. Sorry. I'll get me hat...

----------


## Seekingasylum

> The everyday sort of individual is not a danger to society.
> What is a threat are the emotionally-challenged, addled-brained monkeys that pass as law enforcers/police....


 
I rather think you are spending too much time out in the sun.

The everyday sort of individual in Thailand is not only a danger to society but to himself.

----------


## Submaniac

> Americans and your guns, fuk me you're all insane (not you, Davis, the others... ).


...sure we're all insane...too bad we have more firepower than you.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> when I think of high quality I think of Sig Sauer, or a Kimber...but that's just me.   And the Glocks are only mid priced guns in the states at around $500.  The Kimbers are over a grand.


I've got a Kimber Compact Custom and a Glock 19. As much as I love the Kimber, which is my carry piece, if I could only keep one, I would keep the Glock simply because disassembly on the Kimber is such a bitch.

----------


## Bettyboo

> ...sure we're all insane...too bad we have more firepower than you.


For the moment, but we'll soon be a Muslim nation, so we'll have millions of suicide bombers...

----------


## FailSafe

^^

Yup- all you need is one small tool for the Glock.

----------


## Submaniac

> I've got a Kimber Compact Custom and a Glock 19. As much as I love the Kimber, which is my carry piece, if I could only keep one, I would keep the Glock simply because disassembly on the Kimber is such a bitch.


Kimbers are just a purdier gun than a Glock (and yes I have a Glock 27).  The PIA disasembly is just the charm of a 1911 based firearm.

P.S. if I was in the Philippines I would go for a Glock 18 since full auto is legal there. 




> For the moment, but we'll soon be a Muslim nation, so we'll have millions of suicide bombers...


I though Britain already was a Muslim nation.  I mean you've got Sharia law there now...the native British have fled the shores.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Kimbers are just a purdier gun than a Glock (and yes I have a Glock 27).  The PIA disasembly is just the charm of a 1911 based firearm.
> 
> P.S. if I was in the Philippines I would go for a Glock 18 since full auto is legal there.


I can break down a 1911 blindfolded in seconds. If I were to try to break down my Kimber blindfolded, I would need to pack a lunch.

My Glock 19 was already converted to full auto before the Glock 18 came out. My converted 19 also has a folding stock I made out of lightweight alloy and a 30 round mag, and still fits well in a shoulder rig which conceals under a loose shirt or jacket.

----------


## noddy

_I agree about the cheap Chinese guns. Don't go near them. I hope I never have to live with one in the house but if I ever do it will be a Glock for sure. Probably a model 21 though as has more stopping power and I have seen a 19 jam although I am sure its not common. If you have to use a gun it's better if all the bad guy's are dead. Their side of the story won't stand up that way._

----------


## Seekingasylum

^^What on earth do you do for a living?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ don't ask, then Davis won't have to kill you...  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> Speaking PI, not LOS, but there are also tons of fake permits around. Be very careful where you obtain one. Flippers now have it all computerized (hard to believe, but true). My driver and I both got braced by the coppers a week or so ago. Cops took both our licenses, and permits for concealed carry, back to the local station and ran a computer check. All valid. They then checked the serial numbers of the guns against the permits. Again all good. They then counted rounds of ammunition (limit of 50 per weapon). Again all good. And off we went. Very polite and professional. With the new computerized system, folks with bogus permits are screwed.


Begs the question;  Why are you carrying?  Is personal security in PI or the local you're in that dangerous?  Habit?  Job requirements?  Drug lord? :Confused:

----------


## Mr Earl

> Americans and your guns, fuk me you're all insane (not you, Davis, the others... ).
> 
> If I had a gun, I think I'd get drunk and shoot someone(s); & I'm relatively sane(ish); I just can't see how a gun culture can be of benefit to society. Sorry. I'll get me hat...


Guns ownership requires a significant level of personal responsibilty. The mistake in the USA is they let people who misuse firearms off lightly while throwing the book at someone who smokes reifer. Its insane how poor implemented the judicial system is.

Take a country like Switzerland where ownership of a firearm is mandatory for everyone. Everyone recieves training and is required to practice at the shooting range. Misuse of a firearm has severe consequenses.
Note that firearm related violence in Switzerland isn't even high enough to chart, while per capita ownership of firearms is higher than perhaps anywhere else on the planet.
 :fire:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Begs the question;  Why are you carrying?  Is personal security in PI or the local you're in that dangerous?  Habit?  Job requirements?  Drug lord?


All but drug lord.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> ^^What on earth do you do for a living?


I have lived in the PI for many years; I currently own a security company here, among other things. The converted Glock-19 was rigged up basically for something to spray and pray out of a car if need be while doing movements on bodyguard details. Worked well; very accurate with stock. But, you can only use factory ball ammo in full auto mode or it double-feeds and jams up.

----------


## ltnt

> All but drug lord.


Thanks

----------


## Bettyboo

> Guns ownership requires a significant level of personal responsibilty.


I agree. Most people don't seem to have it.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> Guns ownership requires a significant level of personal responsibilty.
> 
> 
> I agree. Most people don't seem to have it.


That's were you err, responsible gun owners dont make news headlines. Only the irresponsible ones are the ones you hear about. One really should pause and think prior to swallowing everything MSM tells ya.
Statistics of course vary from country to country as does media coverage of local violence vary significantly.
Think about this; governments feel a whole lot safer with the general public disarmed. Hence the move to demonize firearms and remove them from law abiding citizens. Then you end up with the situation were only criminals posess firearms and the public no longer has any right to defend themselves.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Although I haven't lived there for decades, and am out of touch, it seems that the current trend in the US is for more and more States making it easier and easier for their residents to get concealed carry permits. True? Seems like there were only a few, and now are a dozen or so?

----------


## Submaniac

^^
I kind of see this as a trend too...but it's not so much a legislative trend, but more of the law enforcement officials are allowing it.  For example in California, the law is that the sheriff of the county gets to decide who gets a ccw permit.  A few years ago it would be near impossible to obtain, but more and more sheriffs are getting hip to the idea of concealed carry.

----------


## peterpan

I just knew that any type of gun thread would attract all the small dicks like flies around a carcass.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> I just knew that any type of gun thread would attract all the small dicks like flies around a carcass.



Why all the hatred for people who like guns? I like guns. I also like books, music, motorcycles, and cooking. But the disdain is there only for guns. I also liked archery the few times I tried it. Practice shooting of bows, darts or guns is perfectly harmless, and threatens or harms nobody. I don't hunt, with bow or gun, although I do fish. But in some circles, all you have to do is mention guns, and the hatred and "small dick" comments surface.

----------


## peterpan

No hatred Davis, just winding the some of the Cowbores up. 
In fact my working life started with guns as during the school holidays a well enumerated job was as a Deer culler. 
Deer were regarded as Vermin, Gov paid deer and Rabbit Cullers at, I think 3 Pounds a tail. 
So setting off into the forest, getting a couple of deer a day was good well paid work for a couple of weeks at a time.

Only time I got paid for getting tail, been paying for it ever since.

----------


## Mozzbie47

I appreciate the feed back regarding hand guns in Thailand.
                   Thank You

----------


## rickschoppers

You just need to be a young punk in the village and go around shooting it in the air. This is what happened here last night. I was told he has done this before so I asked, "why don't you just call the police?" and got nothing but a blank stare.

I guess what I am saying is that anyone can carry a handgun "illegally."

----------


## Racin

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
> Americans and your guns, fuk me you're all insane (not you, Davis, the others... ).
> 
> If I had a gun, I think I'd get drunk and shoot someone(s); & I'm relatively sane(ish); I just can't see how a gun culture can be of benefit to society. Sorry. I'll get me hat...
> 
> 
> Guns ownership requires a significant level of personal responsibilty. The mistake in the USA is they let people who misuse firearms off lightly while throwing the book at someone who smokes reifer. Its insane how poor implemented the judicial system is.
> ...


This is not correct. It is not mandatory for inhabitants in Switzerland to own firearms. If, however, you have done military service, you are allowed to keep your gun even after you no longer can perform military duties. Also the ownership per capita is highest in the US globally, Swizerland has position four. Second in Europe, Finland has more.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I've still got a Sig 226 in my dad's safe in the States- it never jammed with over 1K rounds through (even shitty range ammo- it would feed everything)- it's about twice what a decent Glock costs, so I would guess it to be over 150K in LOS (I don't remember seeing one in the shop).


Loads in the shops around Chinatown, start at 120k.

----------


## guyinthailand

> Think about this; governments feel a whole lot safer with the general public disarmed. Hence the move to demonize firearms and remove them from law abiding citizens. Then you end up with the situation were only criminals posess firearms  ....


The criminals ...yes.  And the police. And the military.

----------


## nevets

Only carry what you are prepaired to do the time for.

----------


## Makmak456

In the USA there are now 49 of 50 states that have some method of concealed carry.

The most law abiding citizens, with almost 20 years of data, are the ones who have a carry permit. Period.

----------


## DrAndy

just because you state it does not make it true. Period

try giving a link

----------


## poorfalang

here in thailand 
permit is no less than 20.000 for thai national/foreigner forget it
carry it in holster, forget it (not easy as you may  think)
in a case, unloaded no problem,(only the stupid mindless police may go nuts because you have a gun, and you're not one of them,) but having said that why would you carry it in a case unloaded(no point)
in your property you can use it,(if feels threatened by someone, anyone) family (father) included, :ourrules:

----------


## DrB0b

> carry it in holster, forget it (not easy as you may think)


My missus carries hers in her handbag. Some kind of chink .38 I think, the weapon not the missus. Loaded too, again weapon only. Bloody annoying as it makes lifting the odd B5,000 from her purse for a night out a fairly risky busines.





> permit is no less than 20.000 for thai national/foreigner forget it


Dunno what price a farang has to pay, never met one who owned a frirearm legally in Thailand but the total price (about 3 years ago) for all the permits required by a Thai was B2,000.

----------

